# How to set stock clocks for 3D mode



## CreepieDeCrapper (Oct 15, 2006)

I have an x1900xt and x1900 CrossFire Edition card and am using ATITool just for fan speed control. One of my cards runs very hot on its own (upwards of mid 90's C) and bumping up the fan speed completely resolves this issue for me (I don't mind the noise).

I am not interested in OC'ing at all, at least not now. However, on another message board (AT) someone was helping me tweak my drivers and Oblivion.ini file for max performance. He indicated that ATITool simply sets my clocks for 2D mode and does not automatically 'upclock' my cards when switching into 3D mode. Is this true?

If so, please help me to determine how to configure ATITool to clock my cards at stock settings when in 3D mode. I can then disable or 'turn off' ATITool when in regular 2D/desktop mode manually.

Any help is greatly appreciated! It seems that the Wiki only tells me how to OC and find maximums, but I just want to set stock timings and voltage for 3D apps.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 15, 2006)

So long as ATI2evxx is running, your drivers will automaticly change the clock speeds. What they are talking about is for overclocking. If you are using ATI tool for nothing but fan speeds, then you will be fine.


----------



## CreepieDeCrapper (Oct 15, 2006)

Aha! So as long as I say 'No' to the ATITool message that asks me if I want to terminate the process, then the cards will run at their normal clock speeds, without any interference from ATITool. I get it now. I've been letting ATITool shutdown that service thinking that it would simply not work with the service running, but for fan speed control only, it looks like I finally found what I need.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## JC316 (Oct 15, 2006)

You've got it. Glad I could help.


----------

